
Ask HN: Locating PR for an app startup? - throwaway7804
I have developed an app that I believe has a lot of potential for downloads and profitability.  I also think it has a great backstory that would be worthy of TechCrunch, etc.<p>Now to reality: I&#x27;ve reached out on upwork, I&#x27;ve tried calling PR firms and getting sent straight to voicemail, and I&#x27;ve tried filling in their webforms.<p>Crickets.<p>Either my idea and app has merit and I could pay them to give me some PR, or my idea and app do not,  and they could still take my money to try and fail to generate the PR.<p>I feel like I&#x27;m standing on a street corner trying to hand out $100 bills, no strings attached, and no takers.<p>Can anyone recommend a PR&#x2F;app marketing firm or individual with a competent intake process?
======
tomhoward
Do a Show HN [1]. That will be the quickest way to determine what the market
response is likely to be. You could email the mods - hn@ycombinator.com - and
they can advise you on how to get the best result.

The best entrepreneurs and creators these days are able to bootstrap awareness
and early growth for their product through blog posts, word-of-mouth referrals
and other grass-roots techniques.

Any media outlet or professional PR agency will look for things like that as
indicators of whether your product is something they want to cover or promote.

Every media gatekeeper is being pitched dozens or hundreds of times per day by
people who sincerely believe they have a world-changing product, so you need
to have some objective evidence that your offering has a degree of viability
that the others don't.

[1] [https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

